# Which MRE's do you buy? How about meal replacement bars?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have noticed a lot of milsurp and commercially produced MRE's on the market right now. Which ones do you do buy? Any you avoid? I just got a few cases of current gov't issue MRE's from my old boss (Nat'l Guard brass) but want more. I looked locally but could only find surplus MRE's that were already 9-10 years old and some commercial brand that seemed way overpriced and full of unnecessary crap like plastic utensils and napkins. 

What about meal replacement bars? I like the idea of high density nutritional bars for my BOB. Best and worst brands? What about taking some of these high calorie bars the weight lifters eat and putting them in vacuum bags? I saw one at the grocery store that provides like 550 calories and 25 grams of protein in a single bar. 

I am already buying canned and dried food and looking into canning my own food, this is all about storage and portability. Thanks.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have been buying MRE's for a while now. They do make excellent "last resort meals" There is a website:

http://www.mreinfo.com/

This website has all kinds of info and may answer many of your questions.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you checked out Millenium bars? Lots of flavors and can be stored in various temperatures. Those Coast Guard type bars also... Mainstay is one brand. Good shelf life.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My hubby likes the Snickers Marathon Protein bars, he eats them most days for breakfast.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

So far no dry foods.Can't afford them now.We can or eat what we grow but mostly its grocery store and I don't like the food from there,but have no choice.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I don't buy MREs. They are not as non-perishable as people think. They only have a 5 year shelf life and heat DOES affect them.

The following link has a lot of info on MREs and yucky pictures of what they look like when they are too old. 
http://www.mreinfo.com/us/mre/mre-shelf-life.html
Check out the black applesauce. LOL


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Nutritional bars- I love clif bars and Luna bars. Eaten them for years camping and backpacking.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

brightstar said:


> Nutritional bars- I love clif bars and Luna bars. Eaten them for years camping and backpacking.


Luna bars are really good.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations. Some good info.

I decided to focus on the bars for right now. I was just doing a little comparison shopping online and there is a HUGE different between the bars made for very light meals / snacks versus the bars marketed to weight lifters and survivalists. Luna bars may taste good, but do they have a heavy serving of calories and protein? If I have 4"x1" of space in my BOB I want the most nutrient dense food possible. Here are a few of the bars I looked up:

Mainstay Emergency Bar: 400 Calories 23g Fat 46g Carbs 3g Protein $0.77 ea (sold in packs of 9 only)

Luna Protein bar: 170 Calories 5g Fat 24g Carbs 12g Protein $1.00 ea

Millenium Bar: 400 Calories 18g Fat 52g Carbs 8g Protein $1.20 ea

Detour Muscle Bar: 390 Calories 15g Fat 33g Carbs 32g Protein $1.33 ea

Pro Bar Superfood bar: 380 Calories 19g Fat 46g Carbs 11g Protein $2.99 ea

I really like the price of the Mainstay bars, even if I have to buy them in packs of 9. But the protein is too low in my opinion. So I will probably buy some of the Mainstay bars and some of the Detour Muscle bars. It's good to have variety anyway.

Now... Which MRE's do I want to buy...


----------

